# Hobie kayaks



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was just wondering if someone who has tried the peddling ones can explain the pros and cons of each

revolution 
outback
pro angler 

and if there is more please let me know

thank you


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I got to check out Bbartons pro angler last sat I was surprized how large and heavy it is but my wife fell in love with it she said it looked comfortable as heck.


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

That is exactly what I would like to know. I currently have a Hobie Mirage Tandem and want to get a Hobie fishing kayak.

I heard that the Pro Angler is the best but like you said is heavy, it has a wide width, can stand on it with ease, cost is high
the Outback is wide and stable good for the sound 
the revolution is skinny but long good for the ocean, not as stable

Am anxious to know what others found out as I too am in the market for a yellow or orange color fishing kayak.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I looked extensively, revolution: longer, faster, easier to pedal less cargo room and can be used for fishing but i wouldnt call it a fishing kayak
Outback: wider, fast but not like the revo, 100% fishing machine, ton of cargo room and stable like you wouldnt belive, i love mine
Pro angler: ultimate fishing machine bar none cons are price and weight and thats it
All of them are head and shoulders above any paddle yak imho
Good luck and youll love which ever you choose im sure


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Outback and it changed fishing for me. I nicknamed it "The Dreadnought" because it plows through the Gulf like a unstoppable battleship. 
Only thing I don't like about it is that when I lift it onto the top of my Sienna its a bit awkward. The side handles make it hard to lift since its backend heavy.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

keperry1182 said:


> I looked extensively, revolution: longer, faster, easier to pedal less cargo room and can be used for fishing but i wouldnt call it a fishing kayak
> Outback: wider, fast but not like the revo, 100% fishing machine, ton of cargo room and stable like you wouldnt belive, i love mine
> Pro angler: ultimate fishing machine bar none cons are price and weight and thats it
> All of them are head and shoulders above any paddle yak imho
> Good luck and youll love which ever you choose im sure


 
Hit the nail on the head. The only thing that I can add is that the Revolution is lighter and easier to carry and manuver out of the water due it being much narrower. If you ever do choose to paddle the Revolution is the easiest to paddle due to the width. I have 2 outbacks and a revolution on the way for the wife. I suggest demoing all three and get the one that fits you he best.
Chad


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I will have my outback with me next weekend at the HOW event anyone is welcome to try them out


----------

